# Faces of Death...I mean SS.ORG (post a pic!)



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 29, 2009)

What do all you hideous bastards look like? Time to post a pic or two. Only real pics of you please. This way the police can put a face to the names. That goes double for you JJ....







Believe it or not..but I'm smiling


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 29, 2009)

The one on the left, oddly enough.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 29, 2009)

My face is to the left.

<---



seriously though:






yep


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's an okay pic, my hair is much longer now.


----------



## sami (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CrashRG (Apr 29, 2009)

my hideous mug.
actually my wife and several others thing this is "teh hottne55".


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I'm beginning to see a pattern emerge.

One more for good measure.


----------



## CatPancakes (Apr 29, 2009)

larping haha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 29, 2009)

In that last pic you sort of resemble Alex Webster


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 29, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> larping haha





You might know one of my co-workers.....


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 29, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> In that last pic you sort of resemble Alex Webster



 he does


----------



## Variant (Apr 29, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> okay..I'll rephrase the original post. Only ATTRACTIVE people post pics...my god...Why do some of you even own cameras?!



Edited here to fulfill Drakkar's attractive clause:


----------



## yellowv (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 29, 2009)

That me holding the guitar, the other dude is jay the drummer.


----------



## renzoip (Apr 29, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. I often have wondered what many people in here looked like in real life. Here I am:


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm metal enough for this thread, but here's me.






Here's me loaded on New Years:





^
I really need to start working out again. My god that gut is getting large.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 30, 2009)

oops


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 30, 2009)

hm...didn't work, and it's too late for me to fuck with it, i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## yevetz (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2009)

Jesus Vova, you're like 4 feet of the ground!


----------



## Variant (Apr 30, 2009)

In the Ukraine, one must take care not to be hit by a jumping Vova.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

< avatar pic


----------



## petereanima (Apr 30, 2009)

there are almost only live pictures of me available, and on 99&#37; of them i have either my eyes closed or the cap too narrow so only half of my face can be seen haha...













the young-fidel-castro lookalike contest winner 2008:







and back then, when my beard was "fresh":


----------



## Dan (Apr 30, 2009)

Good old band practises eh!






Ohh.. and heres one of me pretending to be jesus at some college thing a few years back


----------



## petereanima (Apr 30, 2009)

ITS JEBUS!!!!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably the most recent one I have-


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 30, 2009)

MFB said:


> Jesus Vova, you're like 4 feet of the ground!



he's not even plugged in


----------



## Lozek (Apr 30, 2009)

That's me on the left with a tasty stick on tattoo!!!


----------



## budda (Apr 30, 2009)

that was my last night with the LP *sigh*


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are a couple of me.


----------



## budda (Apr 30, 2009)

It's like "oh look at Matt, under that HOLY CALF MUSCLE BATMAN!"


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 30, 2009)

budda said:


> It's like "oh look at Matt, under that HOLY CALF MUSCLE BATMAN!"



 Yeah I have some pretty big leg muscles. Been that way my whole life. Dad's the same way.


----------



## sami (Apr 30, 2009)

yevetz said:


>



That pic is pretty awesome!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2009)

Grainy webcam pics ftw


----------



## Regor (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are some shots with me and my band when we were in the studio this past October -- I'm the one with the hat/hoodie:

















Here's a sweet action shot from a DJ gig:





And finally, me all gussied up (this was actually my Haloween costume AND a funeral suit!):





http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=13763212&albumID=67359&imageID=12013349


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Apr 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Here are a couple of me.


Put on a backwards red cap, and you'll look very similar to a certain someone.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 30, 2009)

liamh said:


> Put on a backwards red cap, and you'll look very similar to a certain someone.



Them's fightin' words...

Although, I do question his supposed Irishness...


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Apr 30, 2009)

'Epic Romance Novel Cover'






"tournament down in Florida... I hooked my ball in the rough down by the lake. Damned alligator just POPPED up, cut me down on my prime. He got me, but I tore one of that bastard's eyes out though."


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dye your hair light blonde and you can have a Jeff Loomis style going


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not metal enough for you guys.
I'm sorry, I'll keep my identity hidden...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2009)

Deaths Madrigal said:


>



I just shat bricks :|


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Them's fightin' words...
> 
> Although, I do question his supposed Irishness...



I was born here but my dad was born in Ireland.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 30, 2009)

liamh said:


> Put on a backwards red cap, and you'll look very similar to a certain someone.



 Not cool. Thats not even funny.

Here is another one. Camera got me by surprise.






Tiger calls me a skinny Tito Ortiz  

I do have bigger calves!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2009)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> "tournament down in Florida... I hooked my ball in the rough down by the lake. Damned alligator just POPPED up, cut me down on my prime. He got me, but I tore one of that bastard's eyes out though."



You're pretty sick, Chubs.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 30, 2009)

You ever go to that Irish Pub I believe is in Mt. Pleasant? haha


----------



## Bobby (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## yevetz (Apr 30, 2009)

MFB said:


> Jesus Vova, you're like 4 feet of the ground!



Photographer was lie on the ground 



Variant said:


> In the Ukraine, one must take care not to be hit by a jumping Vova.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Apr 30, 2009)

Bobby said:


>


 

Did somebody say Bunnies FTW? .........Heres me and my Son when he was a little lad, 
i give you, Sir Bibingham!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Excalibur (Apr 30, 2009)

Some of you guys look pretty scary, don't hurt me


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 30, 2009)

I just look like a sad emo kid. 






not so much here...I look like I'm on a high.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

:funnypost:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I was born here but my dad was born in Ireland.



That's Irish enough for me. 



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>





Excalibur said:


> Some of you guys look pretty scary, don't hurt me





What a combination!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm on the far left.


----------



## Piro (Apr 30, 2009)

So heres me looking sharp for a school dance:





Now heres me on a 5 hour train ride from Beijing to inland China being very annoyed with the camera person:





Here is the trumpet section trying to be epic (on the left):





And here is the epic halloween costume FTW (im the parrot):





I went a little picture happy that pretty much sums me up....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 30, 2009)

Update...well..is it really? Anyways found an old school pic of me that I didn't even know existed. Here ya go


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Before I was a natty dread.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 30, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Update...well..is it really? Anyways found an old school pic of me that I didn't even know existed. Here ya go



Hmm.....you're from Baltimore aren't you?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 30, 2009)

How'd you guess that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 30, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How'd you guess that?



The beard.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> The beard.



lookin' like david banner n shit... hahahaha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 30, 2009)

Is that a Baltimore thing? I just grew it just because.



Konfyouzd said:


> lookin' like david banner n shit... hahahaha



Um..Rick James....fuck yo couch


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

haha i look nothing like rick james...

EDIT: cocaine's a helluva drug


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 30, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Is that a Baltimore thing? I just grew it just because.
> 
> 
> 
> Um..Rick James....fuck yo couch



Yeah 

I learned this from a black dude at work, one of the drivers had the same kind of beard, and my co-worker asked him "you're from baltimore aren't you?", so I asked "how the hell did you know that?", "the beard, it's a baltimore thing".

I wonder how Rick James would feel about people fucking his couch.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 30, 2009)

Now that you mention it..it is. I see more and more with the beard. People keep asking me how I got mine so long. I guess I never noticed. I just like it because it seems to scare people, combined with the hair


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> I wonder how Rick James would feel about people fucking his couch.



been there... done that...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 30, 2009)

An interesting sidenote..women LOVE playing in the beard. Why I don't know, but literally everydamnday it happens


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> An interesting sidenote..women LOVE playing in the beard. Why I don't know, but literally everydamnday it happens



women love gay men... it's some bullshit!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> women love gay men... it's some bullshit!


 

Indeed...


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 1, 2009)

Slight intoxicated blurry club shot


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

DAMN DOUBLE POST


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

A couple of random pics of me and the missus


----------



## budda (May 1, 2009)

konfouzd, i grew my hair out - and never did the curlydreads like you did, so my hair was a fucking mess and a half.

DT, just be glad you can grow that length of facial hair period: that is never going to happen to me lol.

... and im totally wearing my "if you see da police, warn a brotha" shirt  (which my aunt found hilarious yesterday).

My other aunt bought me another while she was in jamaica, this one says "Yeah Mon" lol


----------



## hairychris (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

hairychris said:


>



You know, after speaking to you all through that "What do you elieve happens when you die?" thread, you look _exactly_ like i expected you to


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

Here is a pic of Bloodline (he's never on the site much) and me playing an acoustic set.
I'm on the far right.


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)




----------



## schecter007 (May 1, 2009)

drunk... that is all hahaha


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



 Nice Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)

Hey what about we post pics of squint faces???


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


>



 Got to love photoshop!


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2009)

^Hey! This is the real thing!


----------



## Fred (May 1, 2009)

Enjoying a shitty beer and an awesome pedalo in Amsterdam.






Suffering from a momentary bout of comedy krieg.






Blood & Leather in all of their debatable glory. Wetherspoons is the bane and joy of my life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

man i gotta get my ass to the UK... they let you drink a beer in the street like that? i'd be beaten and hauled off to jail here...


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i'd be beaten and hauled off to jail here...


 
Nah, they'd probably just beat you to death so as to skip the trip to jail.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Nah, they'd probably just beat you to death so as to skip the trip to jail.



you might be right...


----------



## Groff (May 1, 2009)

Zoned out in Applebees:


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

you look really focused actually haha


----------



## hairychris (May 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> You know, after speaking to you all through that "What do you elieve happens when you die?" thread, you look _exactly_ like i expected you to


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

indeed


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)




----------



## PnKnG (May 1, 2009)

Me and Oli Herbert From All That Remains.


----------



## harkonnen8 (May 1, 2009)

This one is about 4 years old.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 1, 2009)

I see a bunch of nice people.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 1, 2009)

This is me recording the video for my non metal band a couple months ago, before I shaved my head.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 1, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> This is me recording the video for my non metal band a couple months ago, before I shaved my head.
> 
> View attachment 10674


 
Oh No! I did the same thing twice.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 1, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Oh No! I did the same thing twice.





Yeah, I kinda regret it


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

I ain't cuttin' my hurr!


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I ain't cuttin' my hurr!



Hippy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> Hippy.



... so?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 1, 2009)

this one is from 2005?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



WANTED 

HUFSCHMID
$5000 REWARD

CRIMES INCLUDE:


Building Sexy Guitars
Toblerone Abuse
Bacon Profiteering
Axe Murder
Sheep Molestation
ARMED AND DANGEROUS​


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ i swear i just saw that guy...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 1, 2009)

okay..I'll rephrase the original post. Only ATTRACTIVE people post pics...my god...Why do some of you even own cameras?!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> okay..I'll rephrase the original post. Only ATTRACTIVE people post pics...my god...Why do some of you even own cameras?!





This is why there will never be a picture of me - face like a prolapsed butt!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> okay..I'll rephrase the original post. Only ATTRACTIVE people post pics...my god...Why do some of you even own cameras?!



damn cuzz... that's rough!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 1, 2009)

I keeps it rea


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


>


 
Except this guy, sexy men are allowed to post. 
Sadly, I'm not one of the sexy men.
So I don't post.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 1, 2009)

I think that's the most intelligent thing you've ever said. I'd rep you if I could


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 1, 2009)

I can be intelligent if I act gay.


----------



## PnKnG (May 1, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> okay..I'll rephrase the original post. Only ATTRACTIVE people post pics...my god...Why do some of you even own cameras?!



Because there have to be people that are less beautiful in order for you to claim to be attractive and beautiful. 

Edit:
and for fun a more art like shot of me.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Zepp88 (May 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> this one is from 2005?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally I see this pic! 

I never saw them when we got you the outfit, now I see you in all of your closeted glory!


----------



## harkonnen8 (May 1, 2009)

Randy said:


>



it looks like you're disintegrating


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)

It's actually a broccoli corsage, but you were close.


----------



## B Lopez (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

hairychris said:


>



You know when you get a mental image of 'what people look like' when you don't _actually_ know what they look like? Mine was pretty much the same as that pic


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 1, 2009)

Smoking weed while attempting to skate= win.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 2, 2009)

This is my ugly mug, and a bowflex and on the far right a very old signed picture of kurt douglas lol.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 2, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Finally I see this pic!
> 
> I never saw them when we got you the outfit, now I see you in all of your closeted glory!



it's not like I bought the thing man  whatever lol


----------



## Tukaar (May 3, 2009)

Me and the drummer.


----------



## bulb (May 3, 2009)

<-----------------


----------



## sami (May 3, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> WANTED
> 
> HUFSCHMID
> $5000 REWARD
> ...



BWAHAHHAHAHAHH!!1!


----------



## Misanthropy (May 3, 2009)

evuuul


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2009)

bulb said:


> <-----------------



Fix'd.


----------



## Panterica (May 4, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> WANTED
> 
> HUFSCHMID
> $5000 REWARD
> ...



SO IT WAS YOU WHO DEFLOWERED MY LAMBCHOP!?!?!? 
YOU SONUVA...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 4, 2009)

Gained a bit of weight since then, but I pretty much always look like that.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 4, 2009)

They call me Abeardham Linkin


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 4, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> They call me Abeardham Linkin



 

No reputation button to be found!


----------



## leandroab (May 4, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Here's an okay pic, my hair is much longer now.



Frederik Thordendal


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Frederik Thordendal



?? I don't see it


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's not like I bought the thing man  whatever lol



The 100K crew might be the worse ones for buying it for you


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 4, 2009)

Here I am looking pretty fly in california





beer.... Check the Obscura shirt!!!





No caption needed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 4, 2009)

So much material here, ill never run out! 



Somebody had to say that


----------



## leandroab (May 4, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> ?? I don't see it



YOU DON'T SEE IT?!?!?

OMFG IT'S LIKE THEY'RE TWINS!


----------



## yingmin (May 5, 2009)

om nom nom


----------



## Aaron (May 5, 2009)

Why is it so fucking small?


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2009)

Cause God hates you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2009)

^ brutal


----------



## lobee (May 5, 2009)

Because that's what she said.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2009)

^ and the brutality continues...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 5, 2009)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> Did somebody say Bunnies FTW? .........Heres me and my Son when he was a little lad,
> i give you, Sir Bibingham!



You kinda look like Ville Sorvali from Moonsorrow:










Here's me:


----------



## Aaron (May 5, 2009)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 5, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 5, 2009)

Oh lawd....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 5, 2009)

Its no surprise JJ is holding that book


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 5, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



That pics cracks me up everytime I see it posted!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 5, 2009)

leandroab said:


> YOU DON'T SEE IT?!?!?
> 
> OMFG IT'S LIKE THEY'RE TWINS!



You're insane.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 6, 2009)

I love this



But in reality I'm not that metal


----------



## død (May 6, 2009)

Drunk as fuck last friday


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2009)

^ Jack Osbourne, much?


----------



## SamSam (May 6, 2009)

some random faces...

serious...






Couple of drinks...






Day Trip...






Unearth rule. period...


----------



## død (May 7, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> ^ Jack Osbourne, much?



I get that alot!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 7, 2009)

død;1495698 said:


> Drunk as fuck last friday



WTF I saw a lot of people with that pant when I went to Olso last week...
So you just graduated 
enjoy your russ


----------



## død (May 7, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> WTF I saw a lot of people with that pant when I went to Olso last week...
> So you just graduated
> enjoy your russ


 
You were in Oslo last week? How did you like it?

I'm about to start my last exams in three weeks, so we haven't graduated just yet. Hopefully I'll pass


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 7, 2009)

It´s funny how we celebrate that we have graduated before we have actually graduated here in Norway


----------



## budda (May 7, 2009)

mike, people everywhere do that 

I like that unearth shirt, sam!  buz would approve lol


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 7, 2009)

^I guess people are stupid everywhere then


----------



## Ramsay777 (May 7, 2009)

About two years ago..... No comment...... 








Slightly more recent, 'bout 6 months ago - Utterly trashed!


----------



## død (May 7, 2009)

budda said:


> mike, people everywhere do that



Well, do you have THREE WEEKS of continuos drunktardness and stupidity?
Russ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's great to be able to pop a beer in the park at 10:30 in the morning


----------



## budda (May 7, 2009)

no, we have 3 days - long weekends .

stuart, you look a bit like an aquaintance of mine, just your ears are pierced


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 7, 2009)

... upload problems...


----------



## Xanithon (May 8, 2009)

Very deathly.


----------



## hufschmid (May 8, 2009)




----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 8, 2009)

Very excited about the game of mini golf ahead:







Somewhat more reserved, at about 4am in a dressing gown:


----------



## Cadavuh (May 8, 2009)

Xanithon said:


> Very deathly.



I wonder how many people on this forum own that particular shirt. I know I do


----------



## Xanithon (May 8, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> I wonder how many people on this forum own that particular shirt. I know I do



Too many i'm guessing


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



Patrick, why am I not surprised that you're in an Irish style pub?


----------



## Anton (May 8, 2009)

Well


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 8, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think I'm beginning to see a pattern emerge.
> 
> One more for good measure.



Not getting enough Fiber in your diet?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 9, 2009)

petereanima said:


> there are almost only live pictures of me available, and on 99% of them i have either my eyes closed or the cap too narrow so only half of my face can be seen haha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit dude, we look alike. Are you my long-lost Austrian brother or something?

This was taken somewhere in Chicago after a long, long drive. I don't remember being pissed off or anything, but my friend captioned this picture as "Angry in Chicago".





Looking like I have a lazy eye





I didn't know a picture was being taken, mid-sentence. It looks like I wasn't enojoying the conversation very much. I also find it's a good "the shining" face 





At some formal thing that i obviously wasn't very happy to be at, rockin' the shaved head.


----------



## hufschmid (May 9, 2009)

epic



ZeroSignal said:


> Patrick, why am I not surprised that you're in an Irish style pub?



 hey lets take pics of our faces in a beer supplier or how ever you name that stuff....


----------



## hufschmid (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Xanithon (May 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




Now THAT is badass


----------



## Panterica (May 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



blunt! Nice pic but you fail if that's tobacco


----------



## Ze Kink (May 10, 2009)

The evolution of hair, half of it removed as most of the pics wouldn't work.






Recording my first demo with Aberrant and with my first 7 too, the 7421.

Some time after that, dreadlocks happened. They where on my head for a while, until I decided to go emo:






Then I got bored with black and decided to remove it. After that, I dyed it pink/red. It was a pain in the ass to dye it all the time, but I did kinda like it. I then decided to take it out until I decide on a different colour, so this happened:






But then I got fed up with how the top dreadlocks usually looked so bad, as they weren't done quite well (too scarcely and too big). There were also smaller dreadlocks growing pretty much everywhere. So the latest change was cutting the top hair short, shaving the sides of my head bald, and keeping a mullet of dreadlocks.


----------



## budda (May 10, 2009)

i love how all of 2 of those pics worked for me


----------



## Ze Kink (May 11, 2009)

budda said:


> i love how all of 2 of those pics worked for me



Yeah, seems like you have to be logged in at the site they're hosted at to see them  Well, I'll just edit it and post some of them later if I can bother to upload any of them elsewhere.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 14, 2009)

Groff said:


> Zoned out in Applebees:



That chick behind you CLEARLY should just have water and some salad...goddamn. How'd she fit in the damn booth?


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That chick behind you CLEARLY should just have water and some salad...goddamn. How'd she fit in the damn booth?



holyshit


----------



## hairychris (May 15, 2009)

Jesus... the forklift's out of picture then?


----------



## petereanima (May 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That chick behind you CLEARLY should just have water and some salad...goddamn. How'd she fit in the damn booth?



OH HOLY MOTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2009)

Two months ago I think, I was drunk and bored and took pics of myself


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2009)

Me on the right, wasted as you can see


----------



## Daemoniac (May 15, 2009)

^ Epic beard


----------



## jymellis (May 15, 2009)




----------



## TimSE (May 15, 2009)

heres me bring teh sexeyz back!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 15, 2009)

D:


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



Switzerland landscape


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 15, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Switzerland facescape



:fixed:


----------



## hufschmid (May 15, 2009)

Cuban Cigar Pufscape


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Cuban Cigar Pufscape



Well played, Patrick. Well played...


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2009)

Steve and I.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 17, 2009)

Chris has returned! Rejoice peasants of SS.ORG!!! Our saviour has returned!


----------



## hufschmid (May 17, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Chris has returned! Rejoice peasants of SS.ORG!!! Our saviour has returned!


----------



## TimSE (May 17, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Chris has returned! Rejoice peasants of SS.ORG!!! Our saviour has returned!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 15, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Probably the most recent one I have-



You remind me a lot of Jermaine Stewart.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You remind me a lot of Jermaine Stewart.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

It's about time that we saw some more of these. 

This is ciam.


----------



## liamh (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you in an odd light?
Your hair appears not to be red 
You're from scotland right?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

liamh said:


> Are you in an odd light?
> Your hair appears not to be red
> You're from scotland right?



I am in the low, murky light that only the Scottish weather can offer.

My hair is not red.

My ancestors have been Scottish for generations.

Is that good enough for you?


----------



## liamh (Jul 15, 2009)

Liar.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

Tosspot.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on guys...lets all be friends. Now kiss and makeup.
































Yeah that's nice....you can do it a little longer...it's alright.....maybe those pants are getting in the way..you should just...oh..wait..sorry


----------



## velocity (Jul 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah that's nice....you can do it a little longer...it's alright.....maybe those pants are getting in the way..you should just...oh..wait..sorry



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You remind me a lot of Jermaine Stewart.


 
Actually, he kinda looks like that Sanjaya prick 








caughtinamosh said:


> This is ciam.


 
You look so serious and angry


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a few of myself:

















(a couple of shitty cell phone pics, but thats about all i had!)

And my best Halloween costume ever!!:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Actually, he kinda looks like that Sanjaya prick



 man I wish I could rep you for that.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> man I wish I could rep you for that.


 
I mean, was i right?? they even have the same fuckin hair!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is ciam in a slightly less dignified situation.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Here is ciam in a slightly less dignified situation.



you are not supposed to be drinking young man


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you are not supposed to be drinking young man



That's non alcoholic beer.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you are not supposed to be drinking young man



 this made me


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar is right. I'm only 17.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I'm a big fat liar







hufschmid said:


> this made me


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 15, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Scar is right. I'm only 17.



Ginger beer


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Ginger beer



Ginger beer is win.  

As are redheads. *Not* gingers, *redheads.* 

Alas, ginger beer isn't quite as confidence inducing as regular beer.


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's non alcoholic beer.



O'DOULS!


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh man, I got shit faced off of some of that stuff one time. Craziest hangover I ever had.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Ginger beer



That sounds nasty..who the fuck wants beer from this

































 Wait..you said GINGER...nvm


----------



## Gamba (Jul 15, 2009)

ginger beer

ginger beer + rum =


----------



## Gamba (Jul 15, 2009)

Behold: me!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

Gamba said:


>



dude your guitar is fucking beautiful!


----------



## Gamba (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> dude your guitar is fucking beautiful!



thanks dude


----------



## liamh (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a way to upload a picture without doing all of that photobucket shit?


----------



## zackkynapalm (Jul 15, 2009)

Face of death.




oh...not faces of death.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 15, 2009)

liamh said:


> Is there a way to upload a picture without doing all of that photobucket shit?


 
click go advanced, then click manage attachment.


----------



## liamh (Jul 15, 2009)

jymellis said:


> click go advanced, then click manage attachment.


Ahh sweet, I'm going to bed in a bit, but tomorrow you guys get to see a picture of Liam the epic!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't wait.


----------



## Gamba (Jul 15, 2009)

liamh said:


> Ahh sweet, I'm going to bed in a bit, but tomorrow you guys get to see a picture of Liam the epic!



Are you the same Liam from MCS forum?


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's non alcoholic beer.



You might as well just be drinking cat urine. 

Get out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> You might as well just be drinking cat urine.
> 
> Get out.



he was kidding man, Stella Artois isn't alcohol-free


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2009)

Stella Artois is also delicious as hell.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> You might as well just be drinking cat urine.
> 
> Get out.



You fail for thinking that I fail. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> he was kidding man, Wife Beater isn't alcohol-free



Fixed...



Randy said:


> Wife Beater is also delicious as hell.



...and fixed. 

In fact, it's the stuff that I'll be chugging this weekend!


----------



## liamh (Jul 16, 2009)

Gamba said:


> Are you the same Liam from MCS forum?



I dont think so


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 16, 2009)

zackkynapalm said:


> Face of death.



What happened there?


----------



## windu (Jul 16, 2009)

back in da 1960s and shit







sex face





me and harison from As eden burns! (amazing death metal band!)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Mattayus should post a pic of his mug!



Mattmc74 said:


>



=






?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)

I want to see Apophis. 

Somehow, I don't think that he looks like his avatar.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

ok so here's me:

2007











2008











2009


----------



## MFB (Jul 16, 2009)

You're Horizon, give it to me nao


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2009)

<--------


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 16, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>



Fixed....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheesus...


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 16, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Cheesus...



man with such a huge brain, you must be a genious


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Stella Artois is also delicious as hell.



my favorite...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wind in face-






Gettin' mah shred on-


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> <--------



You're Billy Mays?


----------



## Labrie (Jul 16, 2009)

This is me about a month ago sitting on my brand new lancer


----------



## Stringjam (Jul 16, 2009)

Strange pic (pre-beard)








Post-beard


----------



## zackkynapalm (Jul 18, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> What happened there?




Basically one of the dumbest things I've ever done.

I was at a friends birthday party, and all of my friends skate and I was on his skateboard, and I was going down his driveway pretty fast. Keep in mind his driveway IS a fucking hill.
-anyways, the curb had a crack just the perfect size of the wheel of the board, and then 

luckily, no teeth were broken nor lost (thank GOD for braces man) just crooked, but a simple use of pliers fixed that...
didn't actually go to the hospital either. My friends dad who I was at is a firefighter and his mom works for a plastic surgeon/cosmetic surgeon! so I just went and got stitches and shit. good times.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Cuban Cigar Pufscape



those cubans kill my throat!!!

when you visit Mozart's house i'll take you to one of the best cigar places in vienna if you fancy a nice little smoke.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> those cubans kill my throat!!!
> 
> when you visit Mozart's house i'll take you to one of the best cigar places in vienna if you fancy a nice little smoke.



 I just finished a romeo juliette number 2.... 

Over here we have some really special places for cigars, you know we welcome all the rich bastards in your country, so we must entertain them


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

myself.....cheesy posing....35c vienna, austria


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

Dude, you have the exact same face then a bodyguard who was working in the shop I was working for couple years ago... 

Ouch, now I must not mess around with you 

That dude was a krafmaga expert


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Dude, you have the exact same face then a bodyguard who was working in the shop I was working for couple years ago...
> 
> Ouch, now I must not mess around with you
> 
> That dude was a krafmaga expert



well, i have never tried krafmaga, but i have been studying martial arts for as long as you have been playing the guitar....and i am very gentle!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, i have never tried krafmaga, but i have been studying martial arts for as long as you have been playing the guitar....and i am very gentle!!!



Check out my friend 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/46234-martial-arts-anyone-5.html


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I just finished a romeo juliette number 2....
> 
> Over here we have some really special places for cigars, you know we welcome all the rich bastards in your country, so we must entertain them



i have stopped smoking cigars because it was starting to get addictive, and i started collecting them.....and at work we have a massive humidor, so if you want to pm me about your taste......


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i have stopped smoking cigars because it was starting to get addictive, and i started collecting them.....and at work we have a massive humidor, so if you want to pm me about your taste......



we have many things in commun, i'm a cigar amateur and have actually trained for some events in the past to talk cigars in front of rich bastards 

I only enjoy a good one outside during a nice walk in the forest 

and i dont care if its not the way to smoke a cigar 

My favourite are the domain AVO from dominican republic....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah..my gf actually thinks i look "good" (whatever that maybe in a woman's language) when i smoke a cigar....

hang on i am going to start a thread here, because we are hijacking!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> yeah..my gf actually thinks i look "good" (whatever that maybe in a woman's language) when i smoke a cigar....





my ex girl friend told me that i had a nice cigar... 

anyway, the day i go to visit Mozart's country, we will smoke a real cigar and hijack the cigar shops


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 22, 2009)

Bad Ass 

Of course its written pacific dream on my t-shirt


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 22, 2009)

Bionic arm version 

I even have my logo on my bionic arm


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's an old one...

:FAWK:


----------



## liamh (Jul 22, 2009)

I tried putting up a picture, but my pc says "file is corrupt"

HALP HALP


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2009)

Liar...


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## moshwitz (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahhh,,Fuk it I'll bite 
The most recent I guess( someone stole my damn camera)







MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 26, 2009)

dude thats bad ass as hell


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mark Morton?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 26, 2009)

moshwitz said:


> Ahhh,,Fuk it I'll bite
> The most recent I guess( someone stole my damn camera)
> 
> 
> ...


THE MOST METAL PIC HERE.../THREAD...THANK YOU GOODNIGHT


----------



## leandroab (Jul 26, 2009)

Gamba said:


> Behold: me!



Metal cooking FTW!

Ar condicionado da decada de 60 FTW jaahhauhauahua


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 26, 2009)

MFB said:


> You're Horizon, give it to me nao



He so isn't a Horizon bro 



Labrie said:


> This is me about a month ago sitting on my brand new lancer



EVO IX?


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 27, 2009)

apparently i never got around to trying to put my pic up again and forgot entirely...here be me, unfortunately i don't have any of me doing anything cool with my absurdly sexy guitar





this is right before i shaved my epic beard of epicness





this is the night i got my kitten





and this is when i buzzed my head because my hair was driving me insane


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mah senior pics  With my Limited edition Koa classical that I got by accident  I would've brought my electric, but it sucks, so this sufficed 
















This one is funny. I tried to look badass but I ended up looking confused, yet everyone with overies seems to think this is "t3h hottness" or whatever .


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 28, 2009)

My cousin and me.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 28, 2009)

You know what I just realized, too? Those senior pictures won't be worth shit to identify me when I get to college  I'm growing an epic beard, getting tattoos and getting piercings. All things I'm coincidentally not allowed to do at my house haha.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 28, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You know what I just realized, too? Those senior pictures won't be worth shit to identify me when I get to college  I'm growing an epic beard, getting tattoos and getting piercings. All things I'm coincidentally not allowed to do at my house haha.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 28, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


>



Oh yeah. College for me is gonna be metal as fuck


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Oh yeah. College for me is gonna be metal as fuck



it was for me


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually, my college experience will never meet the level of metal shown here:


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>



you look a lot older in this pic than you did in the pic you used for your avatar.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>



Fixed


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 28, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Actually, my college experience will never meet the level of metal shown here:



Isis actually is totally okay with loud music, she had a tendency to go play in the basement while band practices were happening down there, and will generally hang out on top of the stereo speakers when i'm blasting music or watching movies


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 28, 2009)

Somehow all my pics from that night are similar to this..


----------



## leandroab (Jul 28, 2009)

^

Sir, you fucking win!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 28, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> Isis actually is totally okay with loud music, she had a tendency to go play in the basement while band practices were happening down there, and will generally hang out on top of the stereo speakers when i'm blasting music or watching movies



Holy shit... That is one metal cat 

I deem her true


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Fixed


 Were you in Twilight, CIAM


----------



## leandroab (Jul 28, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Were you in Twilight, CIAM



Yeah, it's what it seems!

This is so getting you killed CIAM...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuck, I had no idea that I was getting such a butchering... 

Damn you and your editing skills, Patrick!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 29, 2009)

With shaved hair. It has grown a little ever since.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 30, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Somehow all my pics from that night are similar to this..




Those pictures look pretty metal. Does the extra arm wear make it a little more difficult to play guitar? I would imagine it would be really uncomfortable.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty killer rig we got eh?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 30, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Pretty killer rig we got eh?



 yep


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 30, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> Those pictures look pretty metal. Does the extra arm wear make it a little more difficult to play guitar? I would imagine it would be really uncomfortable.



Not at all actually. The only reason those particular ones were was because of the way they were cut. I got some scissors and made alterations to let my wrists move more and they were fine. But I get my armwear custom made so the person making it knows I play guitar and I need them to be comfortable. The only time it's annoying is if they slide during playing and I have to tighten them after a song..otherwise it's fine.

One of the shows I did I had on bullet belts and some other stuff and it was kind of heavy..so that was a little uncomfortable. I now see why black metal musicians don't move around much onstage.


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2009)

_Curves_?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 30, 2009)

The curves thing had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

Holy shit i didn't even see the Curves sign 
My grandma goes to Curves for exercise 



caughtinamosh said:


> Fuck, I had no idea that I was getting such a butchering...
> 
> Damn you and your editing skills, Patrick!


 
They were all laughing at your expense ciam.. but i promise i wasn't


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah play in front of curves like 3 times and someone should at least start exercising, the nerve of some people!


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 5, 2009)

New piercing, shorter hair. Believe it or not, I wasn't posing


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2009)

In keeping with Patrick's theme:


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 7, 2009)

Billy Millano from M.O.D.,Mighty Aphrodite from texas roller derbyw/ me and my band Hank Of the Destruction Moose.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ 

thats awesome


----------



## Harry (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not very metal looking


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 20, 2009)

^ Dude!!! Where's the beard gone???


----------



## Harry (Sep 20, 2009)

^I shaved it off about 3 days before that picture. It was fairly long before that, but I got cake stuck in my beard, and I didn't want to bother washing it out, cos that takes agesssssssss, so I just cut it off/shaved it off.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2009)

Harry, I'm still less metal than you. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1497530-post166.html


----------



## I_infect (Sep 20, 2009)

Why is everyone so serious? My Captain's pose:






And NOOOO! Not the sun!






On Vaca this summer. Enjoy.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 20, 2009)

That's the most metal picture you're going to get from me.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> < avatar pic



So funny now that your avatar has changed.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 20, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> So funny now that your avatar has changed.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 20, 2009)

This is from yesterday, testing out my roommates new camera!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 20, 2009)

From a band shoot today:


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> This is from yesterday, testing out my roommates new camera!



Nice looking axe!


----------



## Spratcho (Sep 20, 2009)

*
To the left its my beutiful future wife  and me 
To the right its me and my beauty thats probobly will be FS in a month or so*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2009)

Its all art-ified cause its on my flickr thing.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 20, 2009)

My hair did change a bit


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 20, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> My hair did change a bit



... Is that... What the... I don't even...


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2009)

Harry said:


> ^I shaved it off about 3 days before that picture. It was fairly long before that, but I got cake stuck in my beard, and I didn't want to bother washing it out, cos that takes agesssssssss, so I just cut it off/shaved it off.



I've been getting popcorn stuck in mine like crazy lately, the feeling of wanting to shave it off is mutual


----------



## _detox (Sep 21, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> From a band shoot today:



SICK shirt bro. Architects are incredible.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 21, 2009)

_detox said:


> SICK shirt bro. Architects are incredible.


Thank you! I love Architects, they finally seem to be getting the recognition they deserve now.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 29, 2009)

View attachment 12213


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 29, 2009)

I can has look like Page Hamilton ?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 29, 2009)

^ Dude!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## willybman (Sep 29, 2009)

^ all u need is a cigar and ud look like castro.. lol


----------



## jymellis (Sep 29, 2009)

willybman said:


> ^ all u need is a cigar and ud look like castro.. lol


 
i get that alotexcept my hats cooler, mines a mushroomhead hat lol.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rockin the flannel at my band's first show last week


----------



## liamh (Sep 29, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think I've ever actually shown my face on here, but my new computer has a webcam so I took a pic a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a theory about people who own webcams...they NEVER do anything non-wrong with them 


Oh and I still stick by what I said..y'all bitches is ugleh


----------



## Variant (Sep 29, 2009)

*More current-like:*


----------



## dnoel86 (Sep 29, 2009)

Some terribly unflattering shots for you all.


----------



## katierose (Sep 29, 2009)

Sup.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 30, 2009)

katierose said:


> Sup.



She wins the thread


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 30, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I don't think I've ever actually shown my face on here, but my new computer has a webcam so I took a pic a couple of weeks ago:



finally a face to put to the personality!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 30, 2009)

Arsenio Hall looks like Donkey from Shrek...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



dude you are the spitting image of a swinger that was on TV over here a few weeks ago, figures 



caughtinamosh said:


>



this cracks me up 



Scar Symmetry said:


>



I lost that shirt 

I think Drakkar broke into my room in the dead of night and took the shirt to sniff on


----------



## hairychris (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome shot of the B7


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think Drakkar broke into my room in the dead of night and took the shirt to sniff on



If I broke into your room I would have left with a lot more than a shirt


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 1, 2009)

Hint: I'm the guy that's not in Scale the Summit


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 2, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If I broke into your room I would have left with a lot more than a shirt



His manhood?...wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwow....That is........Disgusting


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 2, 2009)

moshwitz said:


> Ahhh,,Fuk it I'll bite
> The most recent I guess( someone stole my damn camera)
> 
> 
> ...



Mark Morton + King Theoden = You/



Sebastian said:


>



Wow yeah PH lookalike, But never the less, no matter how long the ML has been around for, I doubt I have any need to get MY wings...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If I broke into your room I would have left with a lot more than a shirt



I set myself up for that one


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2009)

Katie wins the thread.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

katierose said:


> Sup.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 26, 2009)

here's me.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

katierose said:


> Sup.



all hail the tattoo lady


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

stop hitting on my gf... 

... RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## liamh (Oct 27, 2009)

If I was katierose I'd be pretty scared right now


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

i do recall her member intro page being like 12 pages long.

smooth guys...smooth


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 27, 2009)

Katie's very pretty indeed. 

Which doesn't mean she has to be cyber-stalked or whatever!


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

oi oi






aaaaand my girls (korean street cats) Mochi is the bigger one and Uyu is the small one (deservedly getting her ass kicked)


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's me, playing my most metal instrument.






Erhu is difficult, but not metal. Wait, let me try that again.






Dammit, Bach just isn't metal enough. Third try lucky.






There we go!

I don't so much have gear acquisition syndrome as instrument acquisition syndrome. Apologies for me not looking very metal - I had a haircut about six months ago and it's just returning to a decent headbangable state.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 27, 2009)

My personal picture.






A couple others.





















Right, that's quite enough of me being a whore.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 27, 2009)

That last one is... special.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 27, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


>



I tell ya dude, you look a lot more effeminate and girly in that last pict...



... wait...












...  Something's not right...


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL, me and my girl.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

katierose said:


> Sup.



katierose still wins this thread.... 

Let me know if you ever need a blackdroid (not a guitar)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 27, 2009)

liamh said:


> If I was katierose I'd be pretty scared right now


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 27, 2009)

back in the day




a few years now




today


----------



## Fred (Oct 28, 2009)

Aaaahahahahahaha, I just got sent the picture from my band's latest project, "Whaleheart":






Couldn't possibly have turned out better. And some unnecessary pictures of me tuning up:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> Here's me, playing my most metal instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell is that beautiful beautiful thing you're holding?


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 28, 2009)

still don't have any without the hair. need to get that hooked up.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 28, 2009)

Fred said:


> Aaaahahahahahaha, I just got sent the picture from my band's latest project, "Whaleheart":



I swear this looks like a still from a 70's Warriors knock off movie or something. Especially the dude on the right. Cool pic though.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 28, 2009)

so I went from this:







to this lame picture






to drunk off my fucking face


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2009)

^
WHY?! WHYY!??


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 29, 2009)

leandroab said:


> ^
> WHY?! WHYY!??



after a while, it was no longer necessary to have long hair down to my ass and gauntlets to be identified as 'roman the crazy guitarist dude'.

besides, i liked that j-custom, but it would have never worked in a black metal band.

i got more into prog and stuff, even though I still like death/black/shred/etc

it also had a lot to do with this big epitome i had... but anyway.

the long hair is coming back, but not that long. it's already shoulder-length.
i
'm not going to look like the intermediate thing too much or the first 

I will look like _me_.

and not 'generic metalhead look'. No offense to anyone. But at least _I_ looked like one.


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2009)

leandroab said:


> ^
> WHY?! WHYY!??



You think that's bad, on Friday I cut my hair back from about 7 or 8 inches down to like an inch or so and trimmed up my beard. I look like a god damn Amish farmer if I wear a vest


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2009)

^Pics required.


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^Pics required.



Believe it or not, I actually have almost the same exact facial/hair style as you and Devin (envenomedcky), it's creepy if you were to do a side by side by side.

As for pics...maybe


----------



## renzoip (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is a more recent one!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2009)

^
Remember. Do _NOT _climb!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> so I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that an 8427? I'd say it's much less lame simply because of that...


----------



## katierose (Oct 29, 2009)

liamh said:


> If I was katierose I'd be pretty scared right now



Hahaha, naw. I'm a bit flattered if anything.


----------



## renzoip (Oct 29, 2009)

katierose said:


> Hahaha, naw. I'm a bit flattered if anything.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 29, 2009)

Melvin.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is the latest pic of me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't I look so excited??? 





I would upload better pics but I don't have any... 

There's this chic in my neighborhood that has a lot of pics of me that I've actually never seen (The situation actually is not quite as creepy as it sounds...  )


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 29, 2009)

KatieRose wins this thread not because she's a cute chick.
She's a cute chick WITH tattoos, IN a Devourment shirt,ON a guitar forum!

That's Uber-Win


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't I look so excited???


 
Hahaha
You look like you're thinking "It's fucking 4am and I still can't take my eyes off this damn screen"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Hahaha
> You look like you're thinking "It's fucking 4am and I still can't take my eyes off this damn screen"



that was like an hour and a half ago... haha it's only 3:25 PM here


----------



## liamh (Oct 29, 2009)

Me: Do you want this cupcake?
Konfyouzd: Yeah!!! Woot!! Cupcakes!!
Me: Well..You cant have it
Konfyouzd:


----------



## MikeH (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a pre-shooped version of one of my favorite senior pics of myself. All of the ones with that hoodie on all turned out shockingly well.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2009)

just because i have one worthy of this thread!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

this is how i feel inside at all times. 

@Ralphy... it looks like you're having the most metal orgasm ever...



Ibz_rg said:


> Just a pre-shooped version of one of my favorite senior pics of myself. All of the ones with that hoodie on all turned out shockingly well.



So your name is Ibanez RG and you take a pic with an S... 



liamh said:


> Me: Do you want this cupcake?
> Konfyouzd: Yeah!!! Woot!! Cupcakes!!
> Me: Well..You cant have it
> Konfyouzd:


awesome


----------



## MikeH (Oct 29, 2009)

HERE!:





Happy now, ass wipe?!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2009)

nice sneakers dude

@konfyouzd : well i had to pose quickly for Mr huf so this is how it came out (not th best choice of words to try to explain a non orgasmic moment!!!)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> HERE!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quite  



ralphy1976 said:


> nice sneakers dude
> 
> @konfyouzd : well i had to pose quickly for Mr huf so this is how it came out (not th best choice of words to try to explain a non orgasmic moment!!!)



 

i gotcha. i saw him demand pics of the hoody. i need one of those things. i think i'll request one when i buy a guitar from him. i'm determined to get one of those things. it's one of those things that i physically have the money for, but if i bought it now i wouldn't be able to afford the socket to plug an amp into...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2009)

but they are so clear acoustically......


----------



## gaunten (Oct 29, 2009)

can't remember if I posted my face here before, but I thought I'd give yall an update on the perpetual decaying of my face


























kinda scary...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2009)

everysingle picture reminded me of that...


----------



## gaunten (Oct 29, 2009)

never thought of that


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2009)

i guess the air is cold in sweden, kind of destroys your face!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> but they are so clear acoustically......


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 29, 2009)

My hair is messed up and I look weird in all of them... I see a pattern lol


----------



## katierose (Oct 29, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> HERE!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh lala


----------



## MikeH (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Katie. But I have me a girl of 6 months now. 

But I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't have many good recent ones.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 29, 2009)

^ joo gots dem babes staring at you man

can I move out there?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


>



If you post one more pic here I'll have to have this thread file a restraining order against you.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2009)

gaunten said:


>



Me thinks you look like Mikael Akerfeldt.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 29, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> ^ joo gots dem babes staring at you man
> 
> can I move out there?


It's because I have a fine arse. Get an arse as nice as mine, and we'll see.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> It's because I have a fine arse. Get an arse as nice as mine, and we'll see.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 29, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>








Not great, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Not great, but it's better than nothing.



 I was joking..what did I say about you and pics? Don't make me take my belt off...and besides..between the two of you in that pic..ya'll ain't got one full ass. Gettin my hopes all up and shit....man this thread is whack now.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 29, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I was joking..what did I say about you and pics? Don't make me take my belt off...and besides..between the two of you in that pic..ya'll ain't got one full ass. Gettin my hopes all up and shit....man this thread is whack now.


I can never tell if you're serious or not 

And screw you, I have a perfect ass. Those jeans were a tad baggy so you can't see it properly... the girls appreciated it


----------



## Gamba (Oct 29, 2009)

Me!



By gambah at 2009-10-29[/IMG]
Playing my drummer's drums



By gambah, shot with A730 at 2009-10-29[/IMG]
playing my 7



By gambah, shot with W760i at 2009-08-15[/IMG]


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I can never tell if you're serious or not
> 
> And screw you, I have a perfect ass. Those jeans were a tad baggy so you can't see it properly... the girls appreciated it



I SAID GOOD DAY SIR!!!!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2009)

katierose said:


> Ooooh lala


I know right? That's a fine guitar he's holding!!

So, this is me 1 year and a half ago...




Back shot just for some Meshugganess




And this is me, now:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 30, 2009)

poor guitar...It was my first, was a standard superstrat, now have 7 strings...and in this moments being modificated to 27.5",


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I can never tell if you're serious or not
> 
> And screw you, I have a perfect ass. Those jeans were a tad baggy so you can't see it properly... the girls appreciated it



   



MaKo´s Tethan;1718904 said:


> poor guitar...It was my first, was a standard superstrat, now have 7 strings...and in this moments being modificated to 27.5",



fumas mota? 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I don't have many good recent ones.



please tell me that's not the aftermath of the infamous crabwalk... it looks like a crabwalk dismount...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> fumas mota?



 yes, is the only way my head keep alive. hahaha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1719043 said:


> yes, is the only way my head keep alive. hahaha.



Me too, man. Me di cuenta de la hoja q esta en tu guitarra...


----------



## dooredge (Oct 30, 2009)

My happy face and my sad face


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 30, 2009)

^ awsome pics...

did you just "jizz in your pants too""?

your sad face reminds me a bit of number 47 in Hitman.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Me too, man. Me di cuenta de la hoja q esta en tu guitarra...


 
Yeah, that was pretty obvious... Well, only if he doesn't know that's actually a marijuana plant and thought it was something else


----------



## gaunten (Oct 31, 2009)

Randy said:


> Me thinks you look like Mikael Akerfeldt.


 

I still get that a lot


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

dooredge said:


> My happy face and my sad face



fixed


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is how I really look.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

^ its ok we all have bad times in life...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ^ its ok we all have bad times in life...


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> is that an 8427? I'd say it's much less lame simply because of that...



yes it is. and aww thank you lol

dude remember the push-pull wiring help you were giving me?

it's for that guitar. I will be putting piezos in it very very soon


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

leandroab said:


> So, this is me 1 year and a half ago...



 fixed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> yes it is. and aww thank you lol
> 
> dude remember the push-pull wiring help you were giving me?
> 
> it's for that guitar. I will be putting piezos in it very very soon


oh good lord... that's gonna be so sick... if you ever sell it... 



hufschmid said:


> fixed



that's epic... you look like a badass video game character


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


>



that swirl + monkey grip = pure win


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

That's my baby... 

That one and my 7421 have my favorite tones

But my blue 7620 has my fav neck pup tone... 

Which means I need one more 7620 with EVO-7/Liquifire-7... ooohhh... that sounds like pure sex... Or maybe Blaze Custom/Liquifire-7


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

you've gotten me gassing for a liquifire so bad. and I've already spent so much money in the past few weeks. especially since I looked at the Dimarzio site and it says that they would do it in Creme. I wonder if they will let me drive up to their factory and pick up the pickup (and not pay shipping). I live about 10 minutes away


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> you've gotten me gassing for a liquifire so bad. and I've already spent so much money in the past few weeks. especially since I looked at the Dimarzio site and it says that they would do it in Creme. I wonder if they will let me drive up to their factory and pick up the pickup (and not pay shipping). I live about 10 minutes away


oh man... do it!!!!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

^  totally uncool dude. but I think I will have to. just because if I'll be all in that cavity I might as well install a new pickup, and a petrucci-type switch


----------



## leandroab (Oct 31, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Oct 31, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> fixed


 Holy balls! I think I'll let my almost goatee grow more... That' fucking metal!! hahaha


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

katierose said:


> Sup.



fixed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

Patrick, you're having way too much fun!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> here's me.



fixed


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Patrick, you're having way too much fun!



Oh yeah I am  

Distorting faces at 11 in the evening is the best thing to do especially after breathing mahogany all day long......


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 31, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>







ok I'm now done 





0:37 versus 1st picture....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

Huf's been huffin' mahogany...


----------



## MFB (Oct 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Huf's been huffin' mahogany...



"C'mon folks, don't be scared, take your family on down to ol' Huf's Huffin' Hut where you sure to have one uh the rootinist, tootinist times a yer life!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Fzau (Oct 31, 2009)

Hufschmid is ss.org's Chuck Norris! 

Seems we do the same thing in our spare time too 




Yes, this is actually me.. pic IS modified though 
I look like a fucking Super Sayan or something..

For those wondering, yes that's a FFX poster 

My hear is longer and better now by the way..


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> fixed



lmao thats a badass alien


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 1, 2009)

Fzau said:


> Seems we do the same thing in our spare time too





Ok then.........

Post pics of your distorted metal faces now!


----------



## gaunten (Nov 1, 2009)

I tried, and I failed...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 1, 2009)

This thread is getting better and better!!!


----------



## dooredge (Nov 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> fixed


 
HAHAHAHA! SWEET!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Ancestor said:


> still don't have any without the hair. need to get that hooked up.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 2, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> I want one!



 first I need a picture of your best possible metal face.....


----------



## Fzau (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't have a metal face 
Hell, I don't even look metal..



The true metalness is to be found inside 
And I don't have any pictures of that


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 2, 2009)

Shit, it already looks warped 






I don't have a good metal face, so I kinda went for that Akerfeldt-esque thing haha. I have terrible teeth, so choose to hide them


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Fzau said:


> I don't have a metal face
> Hell, I don't even look metal..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Shit, it already looks warped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Fzau (Nov 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>


That is brilliant 

Anyway, I found a pic of me screaming along Born Of Osiris' Bow Down





Work your magic mr. Hufschmid 

ps: although it looks like it, I'm NOT cuping the mic


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys are lucky, I took the afternoon off because of a bad back 






Nice neck


----------



## Fzau (Nov 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Guys are lucky, I took the afternoon off because of a bad back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omnomnomnomnom 

Get better soon Patrick!


----------



## CatPancakes (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I used to have real long hair, so let me find some pictures of that....






with my trusty RG





But then the hair got to be too much so I cut it off. here's me now!

mean guy!





Laughing my ass off dancing/flexing at a wedding!


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 3, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> I don't have a good metal face, so I kinda went for that Akerfeldt-esque thing haha. I have terrible teeth, so choose to hide them



Typical Brit


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 3, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Typical Brit


 
I've reported you for racism.













Seriously though, my GF has amazing teeth, and there's a little place near me called Harrogate (very posh and all that) and every chick there had amazing teeth


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 3, 2009)

There aren't many things going for Birmingham, but you don't see many people with outrageously bad teeth. To be honest, I'm not really sure where that stereotype comes from.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Nov 3, 2009)

being a meat head


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2009)

Back in the day...


----------



## projectjetfire (Nov 3, 2009)

This is me. More a lurker atm but I do on musicradar in the UK bit.

Im calling dibs on being the first welshman on SS.org.


----------



## yetti (Nov 4, 2009)

pic is a little old, but i haven't changed much


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 4, 2009)

projectjetfire said:


> This is me. More a lurker atm but I do on musicradar in the UK bit.
> 
> Im calling dibs on being the first welshman on SS.org.


 
Ah-ha, face to a name. You look like my mate Nikki.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 4, 2009)

yetti said:


> pic is a little old, but i haven't changed much



Looks liiiike.... The Masquerade?


----------



## madcansoul (Nov 4, 2009)

Not a big Face of Death but pretty Metal anyway lol 

That's my ugly ass standing next to the Mighty Karl Sanders of Nile (I'm the on on the left with the vader workshirt)







Little story for all y'all

Pic was taken in front of Nile's tour bus at Mark's Showplace in Bedford, New Hampshire during the Ithyphallic Tour in August 2007. We almost didn't make it since it was a 16 hour drive from Rouyn-Noranda, Québec, Canada (where i live). We eventually made it and it was to date the best show i've ever seen in my life!


----------



## projectjetfire (Nov 4, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Ah-ha, face to a name. You look like my mate Nikki.



Is Nikki a guy or a gal?

Yeah, thats me!


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2009)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> being a meat head


----------



## CatPancakes (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 5, 2009)

projectjetfire said:


> Is Nikki a guy or a gal?
> 
> Yeah, thats me!


 
Nikki's a guy!


----------



## loktide (Nov 5, 2009)

i just lurked around the last few pages so i thought it would be fair to post my face too 

in portugal on vacations earlier this year:






and me playing a gig earlier this year:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 5, 2009)

loktide said:


> i just lurked around the last few pages so i thought it would be fair to post my face too
> 
> in portugal on vacations earlier this year:
> 
> ...



You remind me of Phil Anselmo....


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 5, 2009)

Loktide, you looked nothing like how I pictured you


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

me in 1977


----------



## yetti (Nov 5, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Looks liiiike.... The Masquerade?



It is The Masquerade.


----------



## loktide (Nov 5, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Loktide, you looked nothing like how I pictured you



haha, how come? how did you picture me?


----------



## loktide (Nov 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You remind me of Phil Anselmo....



haha, thanks


----------



## leandroab (Nov 5, 2009)

Hahaha Minihuf


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 5, 2009)

Me, testshot with my webcam 
a few months old, longer hair now!!






In teh waters 





Don't ask what happened here...


----------



## liamh (Nov 5, 2009)

Loktide, that guitar is beautiful, wow!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> Loktide, that guitar is beautiful, wow!


 
I don't believe that we've seen a pic of you yet.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 5, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Me, testshot with my webcam
> a few months old, longer hair now!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna need you to keep your eyes closed when you take pics...I feel strange looking at these..like I need to face the monitor away from me or something...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm gonna need you to keep your eyes closed when you take pics...I feel strange looking at these..like I need to face the monitor away from me or something...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Me, testshot with my webcam
> a few months old, longer hair now!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2009)

Marv Attax gets "Brian Peppers"-ified.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy crap


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 5, 2009)

Dude your first pic reminds me of this crazy looking mugshot that was on the web. Some dude with "Jerry Only" hair and big assed eyes..it was creepy as hell. I can't find it now that I'm actually looking for it


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 5, 2009)

loktide said:


> haha, how come? how did you picture me?


I dunno, I just pictured you being older and more classic metalhead looking


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 6, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Dude your first pic reminds me of this crazy looking mugshot that was on the web. Some dude with "Jerry Only" hair and big assed eyes..it was creepy as hell. I can't find it now that I'm actually looking for it


I made this one just for you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 8, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I made this one just for you



And this is just for you


----------



## leandroab (Nov 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And this is just for you


This is definitely one of your favorite pictures...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 8, 2009)

leandroab said:


> This is definitely one of your favorite pictures...



That's the omen of inescapable rape. SS.ORG is well aware of this.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, I spend my spare time giving sleazy porno looks to cameras...


----------



## Arminius (Nov 8, 2009)

My shamefully short hair.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 15, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> My shamefully short hair.



Yes...because THAT'S what shameful in this pic...



My most recent. Taken at the Cheesecake Factory. Yes I was having a good time, I always look like that.


----------



## liamh (Nov 15, 2009)

Drakkar deems this cheesecake satisfactory


----------



## Arminius (Nov 15, 2009)

You know Drakkar, you're not a bad looking dude...























don't hurt me.


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2009)

Drakkar is probably gonna get off to this but whateva, you can guess which one :








Spoiler



Booty, booty, booty, booty, booty everywhere


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 15, 2009)

It's impossible to NOT be happy at the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 15, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> You know Drakkar, you're not a bad looking dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why but every time I look at this pic, I'm reminded of Posh Spice


----------



## Arminius (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 15, 2009)

Aysakh said:


>







MFB said:


> Drakkar is probably gonna get off to this but whateva, you can guess which one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what's going on with the guy on the end....but it needs to stop. Someone think of the goddamn children.


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2009)

Hate me some more why don't you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 15, 2009)

MFB said:


> Hate me some more why don't you



Take off those shorts (or is that a skirt)...take them off now. And while you're at it...step into this dark alley.......


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah dawg, they're $1 booty shorts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 15, 2009)

MFB said:


> Nah dawg, they're $1 booty shorts


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 15, 2009)

Me with the bill of DOOOOOM!


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 16, 2009)

An old one I had, I'll get a better one tomorrow


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 30, 2009)

This is me





This is my band


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> This is me


 
you LOOK as stoned as I AM


----------

